# Qualité Jpeg avec Automator



## Jax - Ange Noir - (25 Août 2008)

Bonjour bonjour,

Dite, pourriez-me dire comment faire pour demander à Automator de modifier la qualité d'une série de Jpeg?

Voilà ce que j'aimerai faire :

Sélectionner des photos dans iPhoto (OK) > Importer sur le bureau (OK) > Rapetisser la taille (OK) > Baisser la qualité des .jpeg (KO).

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## r e m y (25 Août 2008)

POurquoi ne pas lancer iPhoto, sélectionner les photos souhaitées, puis Ficher/Exporter et tu choisis la taille des photos exportées et la qualité JPEG...


----------



## PA5CAL (25 Août 2008)

Bonjour

Je pense qu'un petit tour du côté de cette série d'articles sur le traitement d'images avec AppleScript devrait te donner quelques idées.


----------



## Jax - Ange Noir - (25 Août 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> POurquoi ne pas lancer iPhoto, sélectionner les photos souhaitées, puis Ficher/Exporter et tu choisis la taille des photos exportées et la qualité JPEG...



Génial... je ne connaissais pas  J'ai l'habitude de dragguer ce qu'il me faut, je n'étais jamais passé par là. Merci bien


----------



## Jax - Ange Noir - (25 Août 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Je pense qu'un petit tour du côté de cette série d'articles sur le traitement d'images avec AppleScript devrait te donner quelques idées.



Super site  J'ai déjà pris une partie de code. En plus, je ne suis pas contraire du tout à apprendre un peu plus sur l'AppleScript.


----------

